# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor Wheels NEW Style 651 - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Alzor Wheels Style 651 - 18"x8" Set of four - $399.95*

The 2012+ Beetle looks good. You should know, you drive one. But it can look even better with the new Alzor Style 651.

These brand new 18x8" wheels will shoo away any concerns about your car's appearance and they're guaranteed to fit.

Concave face. Arch-filling fitment. Gunmetal with machined spokes. With these wheels on your Beetle, you'll be looking so fly.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

